# Long-tailed Tit



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I love these little guys. This one was collecting nesting material.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's cool!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you but its not the best as the sun wouldn't light the bird up and the sky washes it out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I do not have too much knowledge on that bird...you called him a tit...is that the same as a titmouse ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It's of the same family yes, Paridae.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

No what I was expecting to see when I saw tit... Nice pic nonetheless


----------

